# CEC definition of raceway



## Wiresmith

would anyone be so kind to tell me the definition the CEC uses for raceway. thanks


----------



## eddy current

hd13 said:


> would anyone be so kind to tell me the definition the CEC uses for raceway. thanks


Not an enclosure. Lol


----------



## emtnut

Sorry Hax ... but he asked nicely ...

And I'm a Canuck :biggrin:


----------



## Wiresmith

emtnut said:


> Sorry Hax ... but he asked nicely ...
> 
> And I'm a Canuck :biggrin:


i thought Canadians were nice and polite?


----------



## Wiresmith

HackWork said:


> If anyone responds to this troll, I will devote the rest of my life to destroying you.


like a Canadian would be afraid of a mouthy little Jerseyite


----------



## emtnut

hd13 said:


> like a Canadian would be afraid of a mouthy little Jerseyite


I didn't know you were from Jersey :surprise:


----------



## Wiresmith

emtnut said:


> I didn't know you were from Jersey :surprise:


who have i been disrespectful to that was not first disrespectful?


why not give me the definition? 
it should be against my argument right?


----------



## Wiresmith

if your that afraid of hax, you can pm me


----------



## eddy current

It won’t give you what your fishing for.

Would you like the definition the CEC uses for panelboard?


----------



## HackWork

Anyone who PMs him will receive a very stern talking-to by your's truly.


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> It won’t give you what your fishing for.
> 
> Would you like the definition the CEC uses for panelboard?


raceway, please and thank you, he wont know if you pm


im fishing for the definition, who knows maybe it will convince me its allowed and i'll admit it!!


----------



## emtnut

hd13 said:


> if your that afraid of hax, you can pm me


I throw a fart, in your general direction :biggrin:


----------



## eddy current

hd13 said:


> raceway, please and thank you, he wont know if you pm


Why? Again it will not help your argument.


----------



## HackWork

I wonder if posting in English is aloud?


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> Why? Again it will not help your argument.



im looking for the information for a better understanding, not for the sake of arguing


----------



## emtnut

hd13 said:


> im looking for the information for a better understanding, not for the sake of arguing


OK then, fine ... Here you go buddy :vs_cool:

http://shop.csa.ca/en/canada/c221-c...MIxfvujurV2AIVBbjACh0nCgA3EAQYASABEgKaDPD_BwE


----------



## Wiresmith

i'm starting to think you all might not even know where to find the definition or know the definition


----------



## Switched

BTW... some of you Canadian guys have a pretty good grasp of the NEC, how many of you have a copy?


----------



## eddy current

Raceway. 

Any channel designed for holding wires, cables, or bussbars, and, unless otherwise qualified in the rules of this code, the term includes conduit (rigid and flexible, metal and non-metallic), electrical metallic and non-metallic tubing, underfloor raceways, cellular floors, surface raceways, wireways, cabletrays, bussways, and auxiliary gutters

Panelboard

An assembly of busses and connections, overcurrent devices and control apparatus with or without switches, or other equipment constructed for installation as a complete unit in a cabinet


----------



## eddy current

Switched said:


> BTW... some of you Canadian guys have a pretty good grasp of the NEC, how many of you have a copy?


I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest

I also like to compare our codes. 

I could have a worse hobby I guess


----------



## Switched

eddy current said:


> I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest
> 
> I also like to compare our codes.
> 
> I could have a worse hobby I guess


I may have to get a CEC one of these days...


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest
> 
> I also like to compare our codes.
> 
> I could have a worse hobby I guess



sorry, i have to ask

what does the 21' say in the equivalent section for 250.64(E)(1)


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> Raceway.
> 
> Any channel designed for holding wires, cables, or bussbars, and, unless otherwise qualified in the rules of this code, the term includes conduit (rigid and flexible, metal and non-metallic), electrical metallic and non-metallic tubing, underfloor raceways, cellular floors, surface raceways, wireways, cabletrays, bussways, and auxiliary gutters
> 
> Panelboard
> 
> An assembly of busses and connections, overcurrent devices and control apparatus with or without switches, or other equipment constructed for installation as a complete unit in a cabinet



Thanks


----------



## eddy current

hd13 said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> 
> I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest
> 
> I also like to compare our codes.
> 
> I could have a worse hobby I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i have to ask
> 
> what does the 21' say in the equivalent section for 250.64(E)(1)
Click to expand...

Actually, it’s the 1920 and there are only 99 codes in it


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> Actually, it’s the 1920 and there are only 99 codes in it


did you get it off ebay?


----------



## Wiresmith

i just found an 1897 you can read online, 57 pages


i found the 20'


----------



## eddy current

Not much on a GEC, it’s pretty brittle, I don’t like to open it much, but I did find this.


----------



## eddy current

hd13 said:


> did you get it off ebay?


No. Many of my old code books were givin to me by retired members of my local


----------



## eddy current

hd13 said:


> raceway, please and thank you, he wont know if you pm
> 
> 
> im fishing for the definition, who knows maybe it will convince me its allowed and i'll admit it!!


So, convinced and willing to admit yet?

I posted the code in another thread but here it is again for you.

2018 CEC

10-116 Installation of ground conductors
(4) *RACEWAYS* or *SLEEVES* constructed of magnetic material used to enclose grounding conductor shall be connected to the ground conductor at both ends.

The same code is in the NEC, for the same reason, but they use the words “enclosures for the GEC”.


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> So, convinced and willing to admit yet?
> 
> I posted the code in another thread but here it is again for you.
> 
> 2018 CEC
> 
> 10-116 Installation of ground conductors
> (4) *RACEWAYS* or *SLEEVES* constructed of magnetic material used to enclose grounding conductor shall be connected to the ground conductor at both ends.
> 
> The same code is in the NEC, for the same reason, but they use the words “enclosures for the GEC”.


I would not argue that the CEC requires it.


----------



## mitch65

Look in your code book


----------



## eddy current

hd13 said:


> I would not argue that the CEC requires it.


Then what was your reason for starting this thread? 

I bet if the definition said “enclosure” you would be using it for your arguement, but because it doesn’t say that, it’s not relevant to your arguement?


----------



## Wiresmith

eddy current said:


> Then what was your reason for starting this thread?
> 
> I bet if the definition said “enclosure” you would be using it for your arguement, but because it doesn’t say that, it’s not relevant to your arguement?


correct


----------



## lighterup

eddy current said:


> I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest
> 
> I also like to compare our codes.
> 
> I could have a worse hobby I guess


where did you find a 1921 code book?


----------



## lighterup

hd13 said:


> sorry, i have to ask
> 
> what does the 21' say in the equivalent section for 250.64(E)(1)


:vs_laugh:awsome


----------



## emtnut

I once put a bunch of breakers in a 'GEC Enclosure' :biggrin:

Inspector wasn't too happy :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork

emtnut said:


> I once put a bunch of breakers in a 'GEC Enclosure' :biggrin:
> 
> Inspector wasn't too happy :vs_laugh:


You have won the internet for today.


----------



## eddy current

lighterup said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> 
> I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest
> 
> I also like to compare our codes.
> 
> I could have a worse hobby I guess
> 
> 
> 
> where did you find a 1921 code book?
Click to expand...

It Was givin to me by a retired member of my local.( It’s a 1920 actually) The picture here is from the back of the 1920 and there are a few amendments for us cannuks inside. Canada’s first code wasn’t until 1927 so we used the NEC before that. My oldest CEC is the fifth edition, 1947 and I have every edition since then.


----------



## eddy current

emtnut said:


> I once put a bunch of breakers in a 'GEC Enclosure' :biggrin:
> 
> Inspector wasn't too happy :vs_laugh:


I actually laughed out loud, thanks :vs_laugh:


----------



## LeboElectric

Wiresmith said:


> i thought Canadians were nice and polite?


haha thats what i thought


----------



## lighterup

Oh ...thread bumping!
...okayyy

A raceway is where NASCAR is held and there are many different ones.
You can find them in Florida , Indiana , California ...and so on


----------



## Fungus

eddy current said:


> I collect code books. Have 3 NEC’s including one from 1921 and the newest
> 
> I also like to compare our codes.
> 
> I could have a worse hobby I guess


I have a copy, of not just that but building, fire code, electrical code and other variable sources of information. It’s a ok hobby, lots of studying though.


----------

